# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  مشکل مدرک پیش دانشگاهی برای ثبت نام کنکور

## mbpourya

سلام دوستان
من دیپلم فنی و حرفه ای دارم و تا حالا هم از طریق دبیرستان بزرگسالان چندتا از درس های پیش دانشگاهی تجربی رو قبول شدم اما در حال حاضر ۳تا از درسام مونده و تصمیم دارم خرداد یا شهریور امتحان بدم و قبول شم که مدرک پیش دانشگاهیم اوکی بشه.
آیا میتونم ثبت نام کنم؟ متخلف شناخته نمیشم؟ اگه کنکور قبول بشم مشکلی برای دانشگاه رفتنم پیش نمیاد؟! چون توی لینک زیر در سایت سازمان سنجش نوشته:



> *تذكرات مهم:*
> 1- *دارا بودن مدرك پيش‌دانشگاهي و يا اخذ مدرك پيش‌دانشگاهي* *حداكثر تا تاريخ 97/06/31*و يا دارا بودن ديپلم نظام قديم و يا مدرك كارداني (فوق ديپلم) براي كليه داوطلبان الزامي است.
> 2- *دارندگان ديپلم فني و حرفه‌اي** و كاردانش* *كه فاقد مدرك پيش‌دانشگاهي يا كارداني هستند*  حق ثبت‌نام در آزمون سراسري سال 1397 را ندارند و در صورت ثبت‌نام در  آزمون به عنوان متخلف شناخته شده و برابر ضوابط با آنان برخورد خواهد شد.


سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور

----------


## nazaninz.ahn

بنظرم فردا برو اموزش پرورش بپرس مطمعن تره

----------


## mbpourya

> بنظرم فردا برو اموزش پرورش بپرس مطمعن تره


ممنون از راهنماییت. خواستم برم ساعت ۲ گذشته بود اما یک سر رفتم همون دبیرستان بزرگسالانی که دارم از پیش دانشگاهیمو میگیرم و پرسیدم گفت هیچ مشکلی نداره و اونا مدرک پیش دانشگاهی رو واسه ثبت نام دانشگاه ازت میخوان.
واسه اطمینان فردا حتما میرم آموزش و پرورش

----------


## TRACKER

دوستان به سوال مهم ، کسی خرداد پیش قبول نشه و شهریور قبول بشه میتونه بره دانشگاه؟

----------


## nazaninz.ahn

> دوستان به سوال مهم ، کسی خرداد پیش قبول نشه و شهریور قبول بشه میتونه بره دانشگاه؟


اره...مهم اینه تا یک مهر فارغ التحصیل بشی

----------


## kawaiimahdi

منم گیر یه همچین چیزی بخدا 

دیپلم نگرفتم (9واحدش مونده) اما میخوام حتمی ثبت نام کنم

----------

